# General tat



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Dear sirs, the general forum seems to be plagued by computer students that are lacking a personality !! They obviously seem very clever in the new internet ways of bollocks !! lets just see how they cope when mummy and daddy stop their broadband connection !!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Euroboy said:


> Dear sirs, the general forum seems to be plagued by computer students that are lacking a personality !! They obviously seem very clever in the new internet ways of bollocks !! lets just see how they cope when mummy and daddy stop their broadband connection !!!


thought it was full of nobs? :confused1:

like you


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

fancy a shag?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

and he tells other people that their threads are gay??


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Bannage

hehehe


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Euroboy

*Banned*

Jobs a good un


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought he was banned a while back? :confused1:


----------

